# Angeln in Südnorwegen, Lindesness



## rosti (8. April 2007)

Wir fahren im Juli nach Norwegen und wollen dort auch angeln, insbesondere in den Binnengewässern rund um Lindesness.

Wer kann mir dort einige Hinweise zu guten Fischplätzen geben?
In einem Prospekt war ein Hinweis auf den Mandalfluß. Es sollen dort auch Lachse zu fangen sein, fraglich ist sicher zu welcher Jahreszeit. Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht, die er mir gerne mal schreiben möchte?

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank.


Gruß A. Rosteck


----------



## Jirko (8. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen, Lindesness*

nabend rosti #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spass bei uns und mit uns!... habe dein anliegen mal in´s passendere forum geschubst und drück dir die däumlein für´n büschn input #h


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen, Lindesness*

Wende Dich gleich wenn Du vor Ort bist an ein Turistkontor (z.B. in Mandal) oder frag mal in Spangereid an der Tankstelle neben dem Spar-Laden.
Es gibt auf der Halbinsel Lindesnes einige frei befischbare Seen mit gutem Forellenbestand, aber man muss sich durchfragen, welche das sind.
Die Mandalsaelva ist als Lachsfluss bekannt, da hast Du recht (aber zu welcher Zeit? #c )


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen, Lindesness*

_Hallo Rosti,_
_guck mal hier_

_www.regionmandal.com_
http://www.mandalselva.no/mainDesign.asp?aid=4557&gid=2621

_Gibt beim Touristbüro ein sehr gute Broschüre über die Angelmöglichkeiten im Mandalsfluss. Bin fast jedes Jahr in der Ecke, geangelt im Fluss habe ich aber noch nie. Der Verlauf des Flusses ist aber einmalig schön._


----------

